# Borderlands Common.usf bad hash



## homiJ15 (May 3, 2008)

When i try to start Borderlands i get an error saying that my common.usf file has a bad hash


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Homi,
that seems like a corrupted file
download Revo uninstaller from my signature and use it to uninstall the game and remove all is remaining from the registry and from your HDD
restart your PC
reinstall the game again


----------



## homiJ15 (May 3, 2008)

I have the Steam version, iv heard that deleting the file and validating the games integrety or something will fix the problem, any comments on this solution?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

yes try that
but I suggest that you don't delete the file, just cut it and paste it somewhere else as a backup


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Common.usf is just a custom shader for the game.
It'll be in the *C:\Steam\steamapps\common\borderlands\Engine\Shaders* folder.

It's only 13KB so personally I would just delete it and let Steam re-download it. 

Sorry to disagree with you Rock. =D


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

No worries Tiber =D
so go ahead and delete it and let Steam fix that!


----------

